# Introducing a new puppy to my pit, DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO!!



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

We just got a new little weeny dog and he is about 2lbs and my pit is not taking to well toward him. I just dont want him to hurt the little guy, is there anyway to have them co-exist peacefully? Please help!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Keep the separated that is normal for an APBT. If you try and trust them together the poor little dog will never have a chance against an APBT.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Keep the separated that is normal for an APBT. If you try and trust them together the poor little dog will never have a chance against an APBT.


agreed........


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Keep the separated that is normal for an APBT. If you try and trust them together the poor little dog will never have a chance against an APBT.


Sometimes people make the mistake of wanting a dog to be a "buddy" or "sibling" to our APBTs, but truth is, the DA can't be bred completely out of the breed. There is always going to be a chance that it turns aggressive towards another dog, even one it is familiar with. If you consider another dog, make sure it is because YOU want the second companion, and not in hopes that your new and old dog would exist in harmony...


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah the dog is for my wife and he already has one eye, we rescued him from a shelter and he is just the sweetest thing and my wife just loves him, and capone seems like he is playing but I know playing can turn into a bite that hurts the little guy and by accident. Is it possible to keep them together at all, or is that a lost cause?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Lost cause.......


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

not trying to be mean but would i be accurate in assuming you got this pit without knowing much about this breed?


i will start off with this a pit is a pit it should not be a suprose to an apbt owner if their apbt is dog agressive it comes with the breed the pit isnt the only breed known to have da though. knowing this it would not be a great idea to get a new dog if you only own one and its a pit unless you are experienced with this breed and know what to expect with a pit and the factor of how your individual pit would react. Pits are dogs that normally want to be the center of everyones attention mostly their owners and is not uncommon for a pit to develope seperation anxiety. If your dog is used to being the only dog you give attention to then it could be jelousy if not that then just dog agression. I would say exercise them and make them tired before you have them in the same room this way the apbt may b e too tired or calm to care about the other dog and the other dog may be too tired to give any wrong signals to the pit if your pit is really keen on getting at this dog i would not suggest you do that. It is hard to walk someone through the steps of curing DA online and expect them to understand like they would if you were face to face showing them so i suggest a professional trainer. I also suggest when your not home never leave the dogs alone together crate both of them in seperate rooms.

sorry if ne thing is spelt wrong or horribly wrong im already a bad speller but now im tired and typing with one hand holding my baby snake in the other so if ne one has a problem with my spelling in this post then srry but too bad.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

That sucks, what about suppervised play that ok?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well... the question is really left up to your dog and your comfort level with him... if he goes ape poop on this little dog it's only going to take one bite to break his back... a break stick wouldn't even be neccessary because the little dog will be a gonner before you can blink an eye.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

{Sigh} no do you want a dead dog? Really come on........
I just posted this in another thread and it applies to thins one as well. People need to do research before getting an APBT. What part of keep the seperated do you not understand? ok I need to count to ten....{counts to ten}....... See Neela this proves my point about what I said in my pm to you about trying to nice! 

fom another thread

DA is not gameness. A dog could show all the aggression in the world and once in a fight they can cur out. I have seen it time and time again in the dog business where a dog fight happens (accident) and the one that started the fight is the first to cur before we can break it up. This is the problem with many APBT owners, they do not understand the breed they say they love. How can you own a breed and not understand what it was bred for and what game really is. This is why we see threads like

"my dogs are fighting, please help! how do I make them get along"
or
" can I put a muzzle so my dog will not bite my new employee"
or
"what is a good muzzle to buy so I can let my dog run in the dog park with out attacking the other dogs"

If these people knew the first thing about dogs in general it would be great but if they knew the first thing about APBT's they would not ask such ridicules questions.

Asking a APBT not to be DA is like putting a border collies in a field of sheep and telling it not to herd. You are fighting years of instinct and breeding.
So pick up a book about the dogs of the past and learn what an APBT really is. Gameness is never stop never quit not DA. I think the last legal test of gameness is hog hunting but many will still argue the only way is in the box.

But what the Heck do I know? lol:hammer:


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

as long as you know what to do if your pit attacks the other dog and u purchased a breaking stick. even if the pit seems like it wont do anything too bad you never know when the wrong signal from the other dog can be made and you dont know when the big red letters that spell kill will pop up in your dogs head it is risky even supervised play if you have a da pit living with a dog it doesnt get alon g with very well. not all pits are like this though my pit is one and 7 months he let chis hang from his cheeks and he just walks around smelling he is great with other dogs but later on in his life something can happen and trigger him to be DA. so if you are confident nothing bad will happen but still prepared for the worst then let them play and keep a break stick.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

awesome post Performance! Man, you must be a whiz at the keyboard... It must sound like CHugga chugga chugga chugga when you start hammering lmao!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hell no they wont go said:


> as long as you know what to do if your pit attacks the other dog and u purchased a breaking stick. even if the pit seems like it wont do anything too bad you never know when the wrong signal from the other dog can be made and you dont know when the big red letters that spell kill will pop up in your dogs head it is risky even supervised play if you have a da pit living with a dog it doesnt get alon g with very well. not all pits are like this though my pit is one and 7 months he let chis hang from his cheeks and he just walks around smelling he is great with other dogs but later on in his life something can happen and trigger him to be DA. so if you are confident nothing bad will happen but still prepared for the worst then let them play and keep a break stick.


A break stick wouldn't be applicable for this preventable "fight". I really don't think there would be enough time to save the little dog if his pit bull got ahold of it.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I have had bulldogs in the past and your right this is my first pitbull, but I have done my research and I have done my best to educate myself about the breed. I know that they have DA in the breed but I dont understand why they cant be trusted to be around another dog as long as Im there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NEELA said:


> awesome post Performance! Man, you must be a whiz at the keyboard... It must sound like CHugga chugga chugga chugga when you start hammering lmao!


That's what my husband says..... it's like a machine gun, rattatttattt lol

All I have to say is you can keep asking can I do this, can I do that till someone give you the answer you want. If you are smart you will listen to people who have experience. After all you asked a question right? Or are you looking for justification for what you are about to do? I don;t want the next post to be

HELLLLLP My APBT killed my other dog!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the thing of it is... the APBT has been bred specifically to show little to no warning signs when it comes to getting down and dirty. It's just part of the breed :/


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hossjg said:


> I have had bulldogs in the past and your right this is my first pitbull, but I have done my research and I have done my best to educate myself about the breed. I know that they have DA in the breed but I dont understand why they cant be trusted to be around another dog as long as Im there.


Lord have mercy! Do what you want to do, just don;t think you are going to get any sympathy when you have a problem.

It cannot be trusted with another dog becuase it is a APBT! if you were not ready for DA you should get another breed and find someone else to own your bulldog..... 

I guess you did not read anything I posted I guess it was a big fat waste of time


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NEELA said:


> A break stick wouldn't be applicable for this preventable "fight". I really don't think there would be enough time to save the little dog if his pit bull got ahold of it.


maybe your right...but i was trying to make the owner be a little more worried about letting the two play together. but yeah i think one good bite to a lil dogs neck could do some real bad damadge my grandmothers shihtzu pulled too hard on the leash pne day screwed his neck up and has seizure now cuz of it they are too fragile for some reason i was imagining this happening with a larger breed im not used to hearing people with DA pits getting a smaller dog :flush:


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I wasnt asking for attitude or some bitchy comments towards the question, I understand what the dog was bred for you jackass and I understand the power that it holds in its jaws. My sister was visciously mawled by a 95 staffordshire terrior and had to have over a hundered stiches to sow her up. I realize that the breed can kill and have seen the effect first hand, but I refuse to think that it cannot be done and just because you are sitting on a high horse saying that there is no way that a pit can be trusted around other dogs is stupid. Screw you performance on your condecending attitude and non-typing non-spelling self. I just wanted some freeking advice.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I never said he had DA by the way all I said is that he seemed not to like the puppy, but hasnt been mean in any way shape or form.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hossjg said:


> I wasnt asking for attitude or some bitchy comments towards the question, I understand what the dog was bred for you jackass and I understand the power that it holds in its jaws. My sister was visciously mawled by a 95 staffordshire terrior and had to have over a hundered stiches to sow her up. I realize that the breed can kill and have seen the effect first hand, but I refuse to think that it cannot be done and just because you are sitting on a high horse saying that there is no way that a pit can be trusted around other dogs is stupid. Screw you performance on your condecending attitude and non-typing non-spelling self. I just wanted some freeking advice.


It's T-E-R-R-I-E-R

Condescending or not she's right in ever aspect. If the dog doesn't like it right now it MAAAAY warm up, but we're advising you not to on the good chance that he will eat your new dog. Even if he doesn't eat him and you get him to warm up... the warm up probably will only be for a limited amount of time. As you know the DA can show up at any time within this breed, and you chose a far inferior opponent for it to choose his first scuffle with.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup you know it all don't you? Then why are you still asking for help? Then you have several people tell you the same thing. You are the one that said it is not going well, If you were not going to have an issue you would not have posted. Many APBT'S can get long with no problem but you said you are already having issues. Again all you are doing waiting to hear what you want. Threads like this are BS for people who think they can turn a APBT into a poodle. Sorry I didn't give you the answer you want and no I am not on a high horse. I have been in the breed for a long time and you ask silly questions just like your other thread about getting another male.
You need listen more and not get offended, if you only hear what you want you are learning nothing!


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

That is another reason why pitbull owners and their dogs get such a bad rap is people who think they are experts and dont allow themselves to be polite to other people. They just keep their dogs away and never allow them to be pet ot touched by other dogs or people.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well, Performance is actually a professional trainer.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Let me type like this, I gess I taught dat ther be anothr way.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I dont give a crap if hes a professional trainer, and if he or she is then trying to help a person shouldnt come with distain or aggrivation. If thats not to big of a word, it should come with a "Professional" attitude toward the situation and nothing less.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Also why would I want to turn my dog into a poodle, that might be the best thing that you have said. Like I said I understand the breed and I understand what could happen and the fact that I have him and that he is not at some persons house getting ready to fight should say something.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

hossjg, I had an APBT puppy kill a 7 yr old weeny dog that I had, it happened while I was at work, so don't think it want happen... and please calm down with your language... no need in name calling 

No need in it!


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I apologize there marty, I love this site and have gotten many good things from it, there will be nothing but a calm attitude from now on. I guess that my wife will just have to choose the weeny or the pit.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks man


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

No prob yall have a great night.


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

Get rid of the PB. Keep the other dog. Problem solved.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Labradorable, are you against Pit bulls?

If so why are you here?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

ppl seem to be getting agrivated cuz alll in all everyone is telling you the same thing but u still ask the same question in different ways like your waiting for someone else to tell you what you want to hear not the truth...not trying to say that is what you were going for not a mind reader but thats what it seems like to me. not tryin g to build up ne hard feelings just throwing it out there but honestly i would not reccomend an apbt to anyone who has never owned a terrier b4 srry thats just me.

just keep it safe for now it may not be that bad but if you do not properly manage the situation things can get worse.


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

Marty said:


> Labradorable, are you against Pit bulls?
> 
> If so why are you here?


Against PB's? No. Against retarded PB owners? Yes.

I can't understand why anyone woud want to own one of thse dogs so have spent all evening reading posts learning why.


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

I would not call myself a retarted PB owner, and I have owned bully breeds before and since this is my first APBT I am very excited about him. He is by far the most loyal and easy to train out of any dog that I have owned. Even after my sisters incedent she even owns one.


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

hossjg said:


> I would not call myself a retarted PB owner, QUOTE]
> 
> I wouldn't call you one either. Sorry, my post was poorly punctuated.
> 
> ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Labradorable

No one on here, or that owns a pitbull on here is a retard, no matter how much or little they know. people are often misinformed and undereducated, and that's a problem in itself... But most things can be learned and changed.. 

You wouldnt understand a pitbull unless you owned one, or have spent time with the breed. Many labrador owners come on here and say things like "i own a REAL dog, like a lab" yadda yadda yadda but they actually score lower on the temperament rating then a american pitbull terrier, and way below an american staffordshire terrier.

Do these dogs have aggression? Yes, simple and plain. It was bred to be a fighting and working animal. Human aggression was unwanted, as animal aggression, or "gameness" was wanted. You have to know what youre getting into before even considering the breed. Many people these days don't establish the alpha role, and many people live like that not thinking there is anything wrong, especially since they own breeds that aren't deemed vicious. 

A pitbull might show aggression to a lab, or to any dog for that matter. But a responsible owner would not get a pup unless they brough their preexisting dog with them, or if they knew that the chance of having to crate and rotate was high. 

Obviously, you have a passion for another breed. I do not share that same passion, and couldn't say I ever will, but that's besides the point. I hope youre on here to learn and not just assume that because our dogs are DA and AA that theyre not worth having. Thanks


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Labradorable said:


> hossjg said:
> 
> 
> > i think you're right to be worried and the fact you are worried shows you're not someone who thinks it's ok for any dog to attack another just because it's stronger.
> ...


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

I was supervising my dog one day, a labrador came into our yard, it was dead before I could even find a stick to use as a break. The way it's done is you get a Pit *puppy* with the other dog being older. It _can_ work that way, _sometimes,_ but if the dog is small expect a few vet trips from near death experiences, not even from a pit being a pit, just a dog being a dog.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Labradorable said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone thinks it's OK for their pit bull terrier to attack a smaller dog, but point is, everyone here has accepted what traits run in these dogs blood. If someone wants a pit and another breed, they better know enough about the pit before adding one to the other. Again, no one thinks it's ok. No one here believes little dogs should be able to slide with little bs like growling and nipping either. Just because other dogs arent as strong doesnt mean theyre not aggressive.
> ...


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

i know plenty of people with other breeds of dogs live with apbt.

i have a gsd and a apbt (and 2 cats)

in this case, if both your dogs are young, i dont see any reason why they cant play/walk together when your around. 

you just have to watch, my sister has a male apbt and my male get along with him great unless theres a toy or a stick. they eat/drink together when she brings him over and even pass out next to each other, but toys are a big no no unless someone is standing right there watch for signs.

its not that pits cant live with other dogs. its just this other new dog has a huge disadvantage.


----------



## Labradorable (Jul 17, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Many labrador owners come on here and say things like "i own a REAL dog, like a lab" yadda yadda yadda but they actually score lower on the temperament rating then a american pitbull terrier, and way below an american staffordshire terrier.


I am not an avid lab fan. My dog is a rescue dog. I had never owned a lab before and I don't think they, as a breed, are always the perfect family pet. I had no intention of even getting a dog as my 1st dog (mutt) had died at the age of 19 only a few months beforehand and didn't think I was ready. Like any breed some can be difficult. Luckily ours is the typical energetic well behaved lab but just because I see someone else with another lab it doesn't instantly make me think "wonder dog".


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

ok i understand that they have DA but how come CESAR MILLANS 8 pitbulls play well with the other 15 animals he has and nothing ever happened.....so what if hes CESAR MILLAN, pitbulls have DA so how come none of his dogs ever got hurt by a pitbull??


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

JosipBrozTITO, please don't come on here and give out false hope, these dogs were breed for DA and you can't change that, not all dogs will get along of any breed


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

JosipBrozTITO said:


> ok i understand that they have DA but how come CESAR MILLANS 8 pitbulls play well with the other 15 animals he has and nothing ever happened.....so what if hes CESAR MILLAN, pitbulls have DA so how come none of his dogs ever got hurt by a pitbull??


not really a fan of ceasar millan but not every body is cesar millan you cant expect someone who doesnt have a complete backround in dog spychology to mange a pack like he does and i dont reall ever have much nice to say about ceasar. his way of training is called operant training which means instead of your dog working for something good the dog works to avoid something bad with this training you need to outstanding with administering punishments and reading dogs and knowing which punishments will work on which dogs if you arent great at this way of training you can easily screw your dog up i have seen ppl who specifically do this type of training enhance fear or agression because they do not understand dog psychology as much as ceasar. so i would nev er expect someone in this situation to beable to do what ceasar millan does.


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

Marty said:


> JosipBrozTITO, please don't come on here and give out false hope, these dogs were breed for DA and you can't change that, not all dogs will get along of any breed


im not tryin to bring false hope but what yall r sayin doesnt make COMPLETE sense.....
he has 8 pitbulls and if u ever watched his shows all 20 of his dogs run around and play together with the 8 pitbulls and if something bad ever happened he would have seperated the pitbulls from the other dogs.....if they do show DA out of no where and its hard to stop it how come all of his lil dogs are still alive.....i have friends that have pits and other dogs that live together and nothing ever happened but i cant prove this, so yall wont believe me.....but the cesar millan thing is true and u cant say its not.....thats what i think im not tryin to bring false hope i just call it how i see it....


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> not really a fan of ceasar millan but not every body is cesar millan you cant expect someone who doesnt have a complete backround in dog spychology to mange a pack like he does and i dont reall ever have much nice to say about ceasar. his way of training is called operant training which means instead of your dog working for something good the dog works to avoid something bad with this training you need to outstanding with administering punishments and reading dogs and knowing which punishments will work on which dogs if you arent great at this way of training you can easily screw your dog up i have seen ppl who specifically do this type of training enhance fear or agression because they do not understand dog psychology as much as ceasar. so i would nev er expect someone in this situation to beable to do what ceasar millan does.


ok even though hes CESAR MILLAN, dog aggression is not something u can control,, its in their blood u know....CESAR can be whoever he wants for all i care and train however he wants but he has 8 PITBULLS runnin in the same yard with 15 other dogs.....thats all im sayin.....so if ppl are sayin it cant be done, thats wrong cuz he proved everyone wrong on this thread then


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Does he have game bred dogs though?

He's not GOD you know!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Caesar is amazing and does wonderful things with dogs. Sadly, we are not all him.


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

Marty said:


> Does he have game bred dogs though?
> 
> He's not GOD you know!!!


i never said he was god, i was tryin to say that hes not god so if the pits want to kill the other animals they can and he cant do nothing about it, all he can do is seperate them which he hasnt done yet so there must be no problems....to answer ur question about game bred dogs, i dont know if he has any, i dont think he knows either


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Caesar is amazing and does wonderful things with dogs. Sadly, we are not all him.


i know we r not him, he has too many animals.....HOSSJG has 1 pit puppy and that weeny dog, i dont see nothin wrong with him keepin the weeny dog....it can be done and its been done


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i get your point about cesar having pits and other dogs and what not yes it is possible for ppl to have a pack of dogs with pits but i would not suggest someone with a da pit try to be cesar millan cuz things could get real screwed up that way. cesar doesnt control da he looks for signs of an attack and does something about it when he can that is how there is never any heard of dog fights for cesars pack i know someone who runs a doggy day care he can spot an attack b4 it happens that is what cesar does he cant take the da drive out of a dog but he can prevent a fight from happening.


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> i get your point about cesar having pits and other dogs and what not yes it is possible for ppl to have a pack of dogs with pits but i would not suggest someone with a da pit try to be cesar millan cuz things could get real screwed up that way. cesar doesnt control da he looks for signs of an attack and does something about it when he can that is how there is never any heard of dog fights for cesars pack i know someone who runs a doggy day care he can spot an attack b4 it happens that is what cesar does he cant take the da drive out of a dog but he can prevent a fight from happening.


did HOSSJG say his dog has DA?? he has too many animals too watch over all of them all the time, imagine lookin at 20 dogs at once, i dont think no1 can sense or see a attack comin with that many animals around....like NEELA said, DA just happens and u cant c it, it just happens....


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

hell no they wont go said:


> i get your point about cesar having pits and other dogs and what not yes it is possible for ppl to have a pack of dogs with pits but i would not suggest someone with a da pit try to be cesar millan cuz things could get real screwed up that way. cesar doesnt control da he looks for signs of an attack and does something about it when he can that is how there is never any heard of dog fights for cesars pack i know someone who runs a doggy day care he can spot an attack b4 it happens that is what cesar does he cant take the da drive out of a dog but he can prevent a fight from happening.


EXACTLY! That's really all any of us can do, PREVENT! I gotta spread the love but I must say, :goodpost:


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

has the doggy daycare every had Pitbulls in it? has the doggy day care ever had 25 animals out on the yard at the same time?


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

JosipBrozTITO said:


> did HOSSJG say his dog has DA?? he has too many animals too watch over all of them all the time, imagine lookin at 20 dogs at once, i dont think no1 can sense or see a attack comin with that many animals around....like NEELA said, DA just happens and u cant c it, it just happens....


from my experience there is little ways of telling when even a pit will attack. if you pay attention close enough there will be a fixation period that with pits can pass by very quickly i notice it when a pits eyes widen and it is clearly staring at another dog with a very alert body posture just cuz pits hide signs of da doesnt mean it is impossible to notce it. as a dog trainer you need to get real good at dog body language ya know. and just because its a hard time seeing a pits da kick in you can always tell what'll happen from the other dogs body posture weather it is sending confrontation signals which can be extremely suttle even if you cant tell when a dog will attack the other dog about to be attacked will often send off some sort of signal something bad is going to happen yes it can be hard to notice this in a large group of dogs but not impossible nothing is really impossible just really really hard.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

JosipBrozTITO said:


> has the doggy daycare every had Pitbulls in it? has the doggy day care ever had 25 animals out on the yard at the same time?


actually they have about 30 plus a day and about half of the loyal costumers are apbt and staffy owners. the guy who owns it has spent 25 plus years dealing with nothing but reactive dogs. (Agressive dogs that will attack if given the chance)


----------



## hossjg (Jun 4, 2009)

Dude I am so glad that someone has hope that two dogs can get along with each other, thanks Jo.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

hossjg said:


> Dude I am so glad that someone has hope that two dogs can get along with each other, thanks Jo.


its not the fact that they cant ever get along its more of the fact that its better to be safe then sorry because if something triggered a fight thst dog would stand almost no chance in protecting itself and chances of an attack with a pit that isnt as friendly as it could be with a little dog is higher then chances of a different breed that isnt so fond of the little dog to attack it.


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> actually they have about 30 plus a day and about half of the loyal costumers are apbt and staffy owners. the guy who owns it has spent 25 plus years dealing with nothing but reactive dogs. (Agressive dogs that will attack if given the chance)


ok how come u didnt say this before then? that the day care has mostly APBT and STAFFY owners, see what im sayin they can get along...everyone has their mind set that HOSS should keep the dogs seperate or get rid of one dog, when u have a proven experience that these PITS can get along and CESAR MILLAN center, all of his dogs get along even though half of them r pits?

ur comment about sensin DA makes sense and u say that its hard with a pack of animals, i understand that it is.....it should be easier with 1 pit and and 1 hotdog....lol......


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

HELLNOTHEYWONTGO


like u said nothing is impossible, the impossible is just really hard......


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

where everyone at?


----------



## JosipBrozTITO (Jul 18, 2009)

bump this bad boy up


----------

